# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Helmut.2 im Internet, Helmut(Punkt)2!

## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Holger,

ich habe mal unter meinem Namen Helmut.2 im Google nachgesehen und da wude ich fündig.

Es geht um das Thema "Zeitgutachten, welchen Stellenwert", habe ich etwa den Lapsus selbst erzeugt?

Beiträge schreibe ich in Word und wie gehabt in das Forum Übertragen, allerdings habe ich eine Web-Adresse mit eingefügt. Könnte dies die Ursache sein.

Es geht mir weniger um meine Person sondern um die, die mir auf meinen Beitrag geantwortet haben!

Herzlichen Dank für den unermüdlichen Service den Du für uns leistest

Helmut

----------


## Holger

Hallo Helmut.2

da die Daten im Netz stehen und immer wieder durch Caches rauschen, können wir das Auffinden der Beiträge nicht verhindern (Egal, ob sie einen Link beinhalten oder nicht). Das Prostatakrebs-Diskussionsforum ist ein öffentliches Fourm und wird auch als solches betrieben. Sichere Diskussionen lassen sich natürlich auf sicheren Kanälen mit Passwörtern und anderen Sicherheitsmechanismen führen; die Betreiber wünschen jedoch, dass die Beiträge in diesem Forum öffentlich sind und von jedem gelesen werden können. Von daher an dieser Stelle einmal mehr mein Aufruf an alle, die sich hier beteiligen:

Achten Sie auf Ihre Anonymität, achten Sie auf Ihre Wortwahl, halten Sie die Netiquette ein.

Viele Grüße
und Danke für die Blumen

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Holger,

vielen Dank für die Aufklärung für Andere und auch für mich. Hab es mir faßt so gedacht wie Du es beschrieben hast.

Wünsche ein besonnenes schönes Wochenende
Helmut

----------


## HorMuch

besonntes
oder besonders

schönes Wochenende?


besonnen ist Holger doch allemal



HorstMUC

----------


## Helmut.2

Horst mein Lieber Freund,

ich habe mich nicht verschieben oder schreibt man es anderst als daß man sich nochlas besinnen soll über das gelesene hier?

Mach es Gut
Helmut

----------

